# Adult Learn to Swim Classes ?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an adult 'learn to swim' class in Dubai?
I can swim - just about - but want to build up confidence and learn different strokes.
Mixed class is fine.
Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Road does 1 on 1 classes, 120 Dhs for 10 if I remember correctly. I was in the same boat and took some from Crowne Plaza in the summer, would recommend.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response - will suss it out.


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

i checked, crown is taking AED for 10 classes. each 1 hour


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks IK5


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

1 on 1 prices 120 Aed for 10mins??? Dont understand the pricing


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Correction: i checked, crown is taking AED 600 for 10 classes. each class is of 1 hour. i will start from tonight


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure where I got 120 Dhs from, I guess in my head I meant GBP 120 when I converted it in my head or something. Good luck!


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you all very much ~ will make a booking


----------

